# Swollen Cheek



## Kann (Aug 13, 2015)

My sister's rat is currently fighting a respiratory infection, and about a day ago her cheek started to swell up. Does anyone know if it might be related or something entirely different?

You can see pictures of the swelling here. http://sta.sh/219yf2zi4x8e?edit=1

Any information is much appreciated.
Thank you!


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

That might be an infection. For a similar infection, my vet prescribed Meloxicam.


----------



## Ladylazerstar702 (Sep 15, 2016)

Tooth infection maybe? I've only ever seen facial swelling from an impacted or infected tooth. Could be an abscess or a tumor as well. I would take her to the vet if you can.


----------



## Andromeda (Apr 28, 2016)

Does it feel hard or soft/squishy when you touch it? Also, does she seem to be in pain, or does she squeak or wince when you touch it?

I doubt it's related to her URI, but it's definitely something I would talk to the vet about.


----------



## Kann (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I'm not sure what it was but it disappeared now. I looked at her teeth and they were all good. The swollen spot wasn't hard or painful to touch.
She's already taking antibiotics for her URI, so maybe they took care of the swollen cheek too.
Thank you again everyone! Her URI seems to be getting better too, so fingers crossed that she'll be alright!


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Oh that's wonderful!


----------

